# Little help please.



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Alright so i just got a droid charge. Finally figured out odin, flashed the http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3426-kernel-gb-imoseyon-kernel-stock-repacked-v400-11611/ kernel and Superuser.apk installed. Rooted, good to go. Now i keep seeing something about EP1W radio's. My baseband version is i510.06 V.EP4 SCH-1510.EP4

so my question is, which ROM is now safe to install? Which do you guys suggest?


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

EP4 based ROMS are the most current, the Ep1w stuff is pretty old. Tweakstock is good, Eclipse is also good. Eclipse is supported on another web site, but both are Ep4


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Currently running Eclipse and it's great, thank you sir. I was running eclipse on my bionic as well and had no idea it was available for the charge. All I can say is.. MINT.


----------



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

There is supposed to be a updated version for eclipse releases tonight.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## glennsardone (Oct 4, 2011)

My choice is
* TweakStock v1.1 can be downloaded at xda*

I did just recently change the kernel to pj but mostly for the NON-OEM battery issue

Download and install
* [KERNEL][01-15-12]PeanutButta Jelly Time *

Make sure you use the one under *1115 which is for gingerbread*


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

glennsardone said:


> My choice is
> * TweakStock v1.1 can be downloaded at xda*
> 
> I did just recently change the kernel to pj but mostly for the NON-OEM battery issue
> ...


Tweakstock is posted here on *rootz* as well.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

glennsardone said:


> My choice is
> * TweakStock v1.1 can be downloaded at xda*
> 
> I did just recently change the kernel to pj but mostly for the NON-OEM battery issue
> ...


I'll second that. I've tried GummyCharged and Infinity. Neither ran as good as the setup mentioned here.

My phone is running so well that I plan to hang on to this til I get my new phone next January. I do plan to keep an eye on the developments here. If the ICS thing they're working on is better I might give that a try. I will wait til a lot of people are recommending it though. Somebody might come up with a theme that really rocks but I like the one T/S comes with. We'll see. At least I'm very happy with my phone now.


----------

